# PXE problems with 2.6.27 and nfsroot nfs options do not work

## sidamos

HI!

I have a working PXE NFS configuration with kernel 2.6.25 (I had to change /etc/init.d/checkroot, see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=252977). 

But if I boot with kernel 2.6.27, remounting rw of the root filesystem did not work.

After reading through various bugs and information, I changed my config like this:

2.6.25:

pxelinux.cfg:

```

  kernel kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r8

  append initrd=initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r8 ip=dhcp real_root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.0.7:/pxe/frontend vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet

```

fstab:

```

192.168.0.7:/pxe/frontend   /       nfs     nfsvers=3,tcp,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192  0 0

```

2.6.27:

pxelinux.cfg:

```

  kernel kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

  append initrd=initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.0.7:/pxe/frontend rw vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet

```

fstab:

```

/dev/nfs    /         none    rw,noatime        0 0

```

Now it basically works with 2.6.27, BUT none of my nfs options are active. 

If I add them to fstab, remounting fails again.

If I add them to the nfsroot kernel boot parameter (with "," after the path, like documented everywhere), then they are interpreted as part of the path(!), which causes the initial mount to fail.

Any hints would be greatly appreciated.

Thomas

----------

## BoneMasterNo1

i had the same problem. see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-742544.html

There is a part in the initramfs script which must be written by de dev team(see my last post). Change the initramfs init scripts to add your special options to mount it with your setting.

----------

## sidamos

I am compiling kernel and initrd with genkernel. Do you have exact steps what I have to do and where?

Or can you point me to a documentation?

Also, do you know, why the kernel parameter nfsroot does not accept the nfs options after the nfs path, as it is documented everywhere?

Thanks!

----------

## sidamos

I have filed a bug and attached a patch, so that NFS mount options can be used in the nfsroot parameter.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262915

----------

